

Show HN: Skyscraper, a Clojure library for structural scraping of whole sites - nathell
https://github.com/nathell/skyscraper

======
escherize
This is really awesome, thanks Nathell. I'm going to use this.

I have written a few one-off site dumping bots, but I hope I can become great
at using Skyscraper instead.

